# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Firefox says user credentials are not secure.

## Gamekorp

First time I seen this sort of thing ever, when going to log in and do the password a little dialogue comes up saying data entry is not secure.

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah - latest versions of firefox (52 onwards) now winges at you if the website is http and not https. 
There is nothing you can do about it, might be a way to switch the message of - haven't looked yet. 
But that's all it is. 

It's up there with the internet explorer message that always used to ask you if you wanted to debug the website. Since you couldn't - why ask ? 
This is similiar in that there is nothing you can do except ignore the message.

----------


## Roxy

> This is similiar in that there is nothing you can do except ignore the message.


You can switch away from the web browsers that don't work for you....

----------


## curious aardvark

given the alternatives - firefox is still the best thing out there :-)

----------

